# Good 9mm ammo for the practice range



## lexani525 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am new to shooting my Glock 19 and want to know where to find deals on 9mm ammo for practice. What is everyone's preference for practice ammo? Where can I buy quality ammo for cheap either online or at stores?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I use Winchester White Box (WWB) that I get at Wally World. About $16 for 100 rounds.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Todd said:


> I use Winchester White Box (WWB) that I get at Wally World. About $16 for 100 rounds.


Wow.... WWB at Wally World down here in Central Florida is $22 per 100 rds. It is by far and away the dirtiest ammo I have ever shot, and I personally am sick of shooting it. I now shoot Blazer from Wally World. It is cleaner, and shoots/cycles as well. If I am at the range and run out....I will grab some PMC from the range. Great ammo....just a little costly compared to the others mentioned.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Blazer, Remingtion UMC, or Winchester White Box from Walmart is fine for practice.

I don't worry about dirty because I'm going to clean 'em up anyway.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Bisley said:


> Blazer, Remingtion UMC, or Winchester White Box from Walmart is fine for practice.
> 
> I don't worry about dirty because I'm going to clean 'em up anyway.


+1...just a little extra soak/brush and good as new.:smt023


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

+1 on the Blazer Brass from WalMart. Don't forget to run some of your carry ammo if you are using it for SD.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I actually prefer the original aluminum-cased Blazer ammo. It shoots VERY well in my 9mm Glocks, which I cannot say about any of the other bargain-priced factory loads I've tried. Blazer Brass is close, the Rem/UMC isn't too bad, and the bulk-packed Winchester white box from Walmart; well, at least it feeds and goes bang reliably. Okay for close-range rapid-fire practice.


----------

